# basal joint thumb injection



## chrissylyman0629@gmail.com (Aug 4, 2014)

Is a basal joint thumb injection CPT 20600 or 20605?


----------



## OCD_coder (Aug 4, 2014)

This would be 20600 as the basal joint of the thumb falls between the metacarpal and trapezium bones, considered to be a small joint.


----------

